# setting up to do catering in Louisiana Questions



## hughart (Jun 10, 2012)

Anybody from the bayou state that does BBQ catering either full time or part time. I'm looking for info on how to get it setup. Just want go do some jobs on the side, but want to be legal. Would appreciate some help to get headed in the right direction.


----------



## hughart (Jun 11, 2012)

bumping


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 11, 2012)

Contact your Health Department - most of the time they will walk you thru the process. They might even have a link to the regulations for your area.

Here is another thread that had some ideas in it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118232/food-carts


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 11, 2012)

Contact your local health department. They will be able to guide you in the direction you need to go.


----------



## eman (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't know where you are in La? but you will need to start w/ the state regs and then parish regs . then you may want to check city / town regs.

 99% of the folks you see selling on the side of the road are not legal.

 Louisiana will not certify ANY home kitchen as commercial safe, no matter how clean.

  you must have a seprate building / kitchen from your house   to pass health code.


----------



## hughart (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have found out there is a lot to this, but should be worth it. I have a wedding party that I am doing July 6, it's for a family friend, was hoping to get some stuff set up by then so I could get free advertising, but looks like it will take a little longer.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 12, 2012)

They very first thing I would do is contact your insurance agent and get an event policy to cover you in the event someone get ill and blames you. It only covers one event and last time I checked it was about $200 - the host might need to take it out but be sure he names you in it 

I am talking about the wedding


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> They very first thing I would do is contact your insurance agent and get an event policy to cover you in the event someone get ill and blames you. It only covers one event and last time I checked it was about $200 - the host might need to take it out but be sure he names you in it
> 
> I am talking about the wedding


2x


----------



## airskeeter (Feb 1, 2013)

Start a Corporation or LLC first. Once completed, contact your Sherrif's office and obtain a vocational license. Contact your Parish health officer and they will walk you through those requirements. Sound Good? Oh yeah, the insurance is a big part as well.


----------

